# Implantation bleeding or period?!



## simply_me

When does implantation bleeding happen? Is it possible to get it a few days after missed period? My period was due on the 8th it is now the 11th and i went to the bathroom and seen light blood when i wiped. It was very light more pinkish and slimey (tmi sorry) but when i wiped again it was gone. Could this be my period coming on or possible implantation bleeding?


----------



## Thatfatcat14

I'd say it's probably the beginning of your period as implantation usually occurs earlier than this. Implantation bleeding is usually just a tiny spec of brown/pink blood around 8dpo. I guess anything is possible tho, some women report breakthrough bleeding the time their period was due. If it doesn't turn into a full on period, but a test. Good luck!


----------



## Cherrysoul

simply_me said:


> When does implantation bleeding happen? Is it possible to get it a few days after missed period? My period was due on the 8th it is now the 11th and i went to the bathroom and seen light blood when i wiped. It was very light more pinkish and slimey (tmi sorry) but when i wiped again it was gone. Could this be my period coming on or possible implantation bleeding?


Implantation can take 6-12 days (average is 9) from Fertilisation, so how many DPO are you? also is this how your AF normally starts? Is your AF usually clockwork? or all over the place? It could be IB but without more info , can't really give you any advice hun.

If AF was due the 8th you could certainly do a HPT tho!


----------



## simply_me

Cherrysoul said:


> simply_me said:
> 
> 
> When does implantation bleeding happen? Is it possible to get it a few days after missed period? My period was due on the 8th it is now the 11th and i went to the bathroom and seen light blood when i wiped. It was very light more pinkish and slimey (tmi sorry) but when i wiped again it was gone. Could this be my period coming on or possible implantation bleeding?
> 
> 
> Implantation can take 6-12 days (average is 9) from Fertilisation, so how many DPO are you? also is this how your AF normally starts? Is your AF usually clockwork? or all over the place? It could be IB but without more info , can't really give you any advice hun.
> 
> If AF was due the 8th you could certainly do a HPT tho!Click to expand...


Well my last period was march 13 so does that mean i ovulated between mar 23-28? And yes my period is like clockwork every month, never been more than a day late. And i did a test today and this is my result..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 202


----------



## simply_me

Oh and no my period doesnt usually start light! I always have a heavy flow and its dark. This was more pinkish :/


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Well I can definately see a line on that test so congratulations!


----------



## Cherrysoul

Yep def a line!! Wait a few more days (it takes 24-48hrs for HcG to increase) it will get darker.

Congrats!!!


----------



## simply_me

Ok now i have a question lol do u think it is possible to get a positive test but still get a period?


----------



## Cherrysoul

simply_me said:


> Ok now i have a question lol do u think it is possible to get a positive test but still get a period?


Yes you can get break through bleeding :)

_"You might be experiencing "breakthrough" bleeding. Pregnancy hormones cover up your usual hormonal cycle, but variations in those normal cycles still go on. Some women notice breakthrough bleeding at around the time they would usually have had a period as a result of this "background" variation in hormonal levels. 

Also, in the very early stages of pregnancy, there can be a day or two of light bleeding as the fertilised egg implants, and the placenta starts to develop. Implantation bleeding is thought to occur at about the same time as a period would have been due. This makes it hard to tell whether it's implantation or breakthrough bleeding. However, it's thought that breakthrough bleeding rather than implantation bleeding is most likely to be the cause"_


----------



## CharCharxxx

Looks like the starts of a positive to me! Congratulations! X


----------



## wannanewbaby

Def looks positive I would get a digital to back it up as long as the bleeding doesn't get heavy clotty or you start noticing alot of pain I'm sure its fine def keep us updated but I think congrats is in order!!!


----------



## simply_me

UPDATE: 

So i woke up this morning and AF decided to make an appearance :-/ im so confused because i really felt different. Could this be a break through bleeding? Should i retest even if i am bleeding? Ugh disappointed :/


----------



## Nat0609

simply_me said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So i woke up this morning and AF decided to make an appearance :-/ im so confused because i really felt different. Could this be a break through bleeding? Should i retest even if i am bleeding? Ugh disappointed :/

Could be a chemical pregnancy, AF or break through bleeding. The only way to tell is to get blood taken to see if the hCG is doubling. I had bleeding in early pregnancy with both mine and went on to have two healthy babies. My sister had positive tests, early bleeding and went on to MC.

GL :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Is it time for af yet? Do you usually cramp are you cramping?? If you feel different there is nothing wring with testing to be sure


----------



## simply_me

wannanewbaby said:


> Is it time for af yet? Do you usually cramp are you cramping?? If you feel different there is nothing wring with testing to be sure

Well it was due on the 8th and it came this morning. Im usually never late, no more than a day so i thought it was a possibility & yes i am cramping as i usually do but my boobs are extra sensitive than usual. I think i'll retest, thanks.


----------



## wannanewbaby

It kind of seems like a chemical sorry if you do retest I would use a frer or something not blue dye I really hope its a sticky one gl


----------



## gatorsmash

Yesterday I was officially 3days late for AF I took a test and it came back negative like around 6pm I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was very light pink cm so I thought here is AF I wear a pad to bed I wake up at 5 this morning out of the blue no AF no nothing so what do you guys think I have no idea whats going on...


----------



## gatorsmash

welp mine was AF good luck to you!


----------



## JessPape

IB can happen between 6-14 days.


----------



## Fayeleo

Wow!!! So much confusion over implantation bleeding. Even with myself! And GOOGLE is not my friend. So many conflicting threads. I am new to Baby and Bump but wanted to ask my question on a thread where maybe I could get answers from some of you.

Even know I am further along.... Now at 26 weeks. :)

I for some reason am thinking I had implantation bleeding on my last "period" on Oct 12th 2012. I thought I was pregnant before this date because I was 4 days late. However took 2 pregnancy tests 3 days before. Both came up negative.

Long story short....

Dating ultra sound
Dec 14 put me at 8 weeks 4 days (I was going in thinking I was 9 weeks based off LMP)
Nt ultra sound
Jan 07 put me at 12 weeks 3 days ( exact to LMP )

If I had implantation bleeding on oct 12 2012 would I be measuring bigger? And by how much? Anyone had this and measured bigger?

My ultra sounds have never changed which had me questioning. Which sounds odd, but I am thinking its not changed because they calculated from implantation.

My previous period was Sept 09... My Oct 12
Period did seem normal even know it was 4 days late.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

FX'D a :bfp: is on the way!! Good Luck!!


----------



## kpric7

i had the exact same bleeding lastnight. My period is 5 days late and my partner was fingering me (TMI sorry) and than there was blood on his fingers but than it went away... not it is back but its a weird pink colour. it might just be the beginning of my period though. I am so confused


----------

